# Avatar



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I think most of us have seen this movie...

What do you think???

I think it's ok!!! >.>

BUT the Colonel SUCKSSSS!!!! (He could've done a better job and I can do a better job than him!)

Comon! we are humans! 

We can destroy alien technology shown in the film "Independence Day". I am pretty sure they can anninhilate the blue monkeys with bows and arrows, but to keep the audience happy, they have to fail!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I watched it in IMAX and thought the special effects were amazing.
Can't imagine watching it normally.

Storyline was ok but I didn't really care. It was quite the experience.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohh the joys of living in a city, closest movie theater is over an hour away  I get to wait till DVD. It looks pretty good though from the previews I have seen


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good in terms of what they accomplished with the movie. the story itself was meh.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

WHAT!! ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!

ok watch Disney's Pocahantas and then you will see the parallelism between the two movies (lol only seen it because I worked at a daycare, not my guilty fetish )

I thought the storyline was awesome, there was action, bit of comedy, and love oops  

Just think about it, the native girl = pocahantas, the colonel and americans = colonists, the avatar dude = john smith, the alien that loved the native = the aboriginal that loved pocahantas (they both die in their movie in battle)

This movie is Screamming Pocahantas but combined with Terminator and Titanic. The man had 15 years to perfect it.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

and many argue why didn't they use guerilla warfare in the final battle instead of doing a suicidal charge??!? well simply because the marines had thermal detectors which made it impossible to hide thus making guerilla warfare redundant!

ok i am kinda crazy about this movie, i just see it as being as good as District 9


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If I am the guy that is in charge of the whole base (in the movie). I will make sure Avatar have a part 2 to it!

I will go back to earth, make a fuss in the congress about how bad the aliens were, and bring back several nukes to Pandora

Then I will use two B-2 bombers (let see how they catch up with those dragons) and vaporize all the blue monkeys


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw it in 3D - the effects were amazing. Worth seeing for sure.

The story? Well, heh. Who cares.

Instead of comparing the storyline to Pocahantas, I compared it to the Kevin Costner movie "Dances with Wolves".


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Chris S said:


> I saw it in 3D - the effects were amazing. Worth seeing for sure.
> 
> The story? Well, heh. Who cares.
> 
> Instead of comparing the storyline to Pocahantas, I compared it to the Kevin Costner movie "Dances with Wolves".


lol I would but the natives do not fight the americans, they just leave


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never seen either of those movies. 
I just hope their will be more movies soon with the same type of technology. That will definitely bring people back into theatres.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

CanadaPleco said:


> Ohh the joys of living in a city, closest movie theater is over an hour away  I get to wait till DVD. It looks pretty good though from the previews I have seen


You might miss out on some of the 3D effects. This movie is better off seen in 3D than in DVD.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> You might miss out on some of the 3D effects. This movie is better off seen in 3D than in DVD.


+1 IT'S WORTH THE DRIVE!!! Or watch it on the day you plan on coming down to toronto Rich! lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh and um ... If you haven't watched the movie, don't read this one:









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh and um ... If you haven't watched the movie, don't read this one:


lol so that's how pocahontis was...


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> lol so that's how pocahontis was...


lol kudos to this


----------



## rbyn (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't get the 'pandora withdrawal' syndrom being reported on Avatar movie forums... supposedly a good number of people are getting depressed because they can't get enough of the make-believe world and the beautiful scenery in the movie. They want to 'live' there! LOL. 

Its kinds sad and stupid really... if those 'pandora depressed' people knew anything bout OUR own world... visually, nothing in pandora is really new (except the 6 appendaged animals). Everything in that movie is based on plants and animals that live or once lived here on Earth! 

Look at the anemonies in the lake they swam in... or the terrestrial spiral plants which look just like filter tube worms from the sea...

Instead of wanting to live in Pandora they should learn more about EARTH and fight to save it instead! Silly, dumb and lazy.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

If I remember correctly scenes of Pandora are based upon some areas of China


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

there are glow in the dark mushrooms in durham forest. my girlfriend does her co-op there so she says the best time to find some is in the fall when things are dying and rottening


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Avatar for me is one of those movies i can watch over and over and get the same experience from every time. Although he story line is like the same lol still a great story! and the visuals are outstanding. Everything being luminescent was pretty awesome haha oh to be able to interact with the world like that. now that would be an experience.

-Seen it in theaters 3 times so far. lol Go next movies!.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"Avatar for me is one of those movies i can watch over and over and get the same experience from every time. Although he story line is like the same lol still a great story! and the visuals are outstanding. Everything being luminescent was pretty awesome haha oh to be able to interact with the world like that. now that would be an experience."

Ditto to that, seen it tonight, totally awesome movie and the 3d made it very immersive


----------

